# What Is A Substitute For Fuggles



## Pumpy (15/11/07)

I am doing an ESB and usually have Fuggles along with Goldings and Northern brewer in the recipe 

I have run out of the Fuggles 

would Styrian Goldings or Williamette be a suitable alternative ???

Pumpy


----------



## MHB (15/11/07)

Willamette defiantly go the Willamette.

It's softer so maybe use a bit more for taste additions.

MHB


----------



## Stuster (15/11/07)

MHB said:


> Willamette defiantly go the Willamette.



Agree. Very nice hop as well. :chug:


----------



## Pumpy (15/11/07)

MHB said:


> Willamette defiantly go the Willamette.
> 
> It's softer so maybe use a bit more for taste additions.
> 
> MHB



Thanks MHB sorry I did not get to see you but planning a trip to see Tony so sure will meet up 

Pumpy


----------



## MHB (15/11/07)

Tops be great to catch up.

Reminds me of the first time I met Chuck Hahn 

I asked him what's that hop in this new beer you have out (Ok it was MS AA, and this is a long time ago) its like Fuggle but softer and more mellow

The reply

It's (Will-Am -Met) - I like - (Will-Am -Met), in the way only an American can say Willamette.

Words to drink by, its a dam fine hop, all the virtues of Fuggle with out the #2 Bastard cut file edges, that make Fuggle such a wonder in IPA's and big Old's.

MHB


----------



## Pumpy (15/11/07)

I dont want to disspoint but I am not Chuck Hahn  

But I come close  

You are a well respected brewer MHB  

I look forward and will meet you soon 

Pumpy


----------



## sstacey (15/11/07)

I have not used W. but S.G. is a good substitute.


----------



## mika (15/11/07)

I'd have put SG ahead of the willamette as well, but each to their own.


----------



## The King of Spain (19/11/07)

Pumpy said:


> I am doing an ESB and usually have Fuggles along with Goldings and Northern brewer in the recipe
> 
> I have run out of the Fuggles
> 
> ...



I've just finished my ESB  single hopped with EKG. I will do another but using some Williamette I've had in the freezer for a while. How did you recipe turn out in the end? Do you use NB as a bittering hop with Goldings with your regular ESB?

Cheers


----------



## Pumpy (19/11/07)

The King of Spain said:


> I've just finished my ESB  single hopped with EKG. I will do another but using some Williamette I've had in the freezer for a while. How did you recipe turn out in the end? Do you use NB as a bittering hop with Goldings with your regular ESB?
> 
> Cheers




KOS I am sure it will be nice with EKG 

I just made a recipe everyone liked and wen to make again but had no fuggles 

I think it went something like this for a 40 litre recipe 31 IBU 5.7%Alch

30 g Fuggles 90 mins 
30 g Northern brewer 60 min 
15 g fuggles 30 min
15g EKG 30 min 
8g fuggle 10 min 
8g EKG 10 min 
15gm EKGolding Flame out 


So I changed the Fuggles to Styrian Goldings 

and used 30 gms Williamette at flame out and leftem into the NCCubes 

I will post the original recipe when I get home .


I will ferment it with Nottingham yeast when the fermenting fridge is vacant in a day or two and should be ready in the keg in a week 

Pumpy


----------

